# 1950s Dayton (?) Motorized Bicycle



## Bicycle Museum of America (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone. 

I'm hoping that you can help shine some light on a recent acquisition of ours. The bicycle has a Dayton head badge, but the tank is labeled as a Dayton Friction Toy Co. motor. The only Friction Toy Co. objects I can find are (very cool) toy miniatures. I'm hoping that anyone can help me ID the Dayton bicycle itself and have more information on the motor. 

This bicycle is going on display as soon as I have enough information to put it out, in case anyone would like to see it!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 10, 2022)

_HOLA @Bicycle Museum of America ! I'm not an expert
but that bike belongs to 70s and the engine kit it's a modern stuff*!* That's not an ballooner bike and the engine kit it's not a great "Whizzer"😷😎😁🙃🌞_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 10, 2022)

In my humble opinion, I think for display at the museum, you deserve a real "American Whizzer or Schwinn whit an engine whizzer" or any ballooner whit whizzer or Marman that way you could share more American bicycles history"


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 10, 2022)

Thread 'Original Schwinn Marman twin engine motorbike' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-schwinn-marman-twin-engine-motorbike.191211/


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 10, 2022)

Here's another Schwinn whit the whizzer engine kit! Here's a lot a fellow cabers who have then, since always, and they would show up and brings to you more info or and photos! Good luck at the museum!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 11, 2022)

Sorry to say but this is far from museum worthy.  It is a $200 bike at best with an engine worth even less.  The decal was just added to that tank during its Franken-construction to make the entire affair seem more interesting.  The decal looks like a modern repop.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 11, 2022)

You can buy those decals on the Gasoline Alley website for $14.50 for the pair:









						Pair Dayton Friction American National Bus Stickers
					

Item: Pair Dayton Friction American National Bus Stickers. Category: Toy Decals - Misc Toy Decals. You are purchasing one set of the stickers shown in the above picture. These are for the toy stated in the title but may have other applications as well.  Please use ruler in picture for sizing...




					www.gasolinealleytoys.com
				




And the same engine kit on Ebay for $98.83:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333601584592?campid=5335809022


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Jun 13, 2022)

Bummer! 

Thanks for all the useful feedback, everyone!


----------

